# أصغر لابتوب في العالم !!!!!!!!!!



## The_Hero (27 مايو 2006)

*أصغر لابتوب في العالم !!!!!!!!!!*

*أصغر لابتوب في العالم 
*

*جهاز فليب ستارت FlipStart هو جهاز من فئة الكمبيوتر الشخصي المصغر MiniPC وهو يختلف عن اجهزة الكمبيوتر الكفي PDA حيث انه فعلاً كمبيوتر شخصي بكل ما تحمله الكلمة من معنى و لكنه يأتي بحجم صغير قابل للوضع في جيب المعطف أو في درج المكتب ، و يحوي مواصفات متقدمة تعتبر اعجازية بالنسبة الى الكمبيوترات الكفية العادبة ، بما فيها نظام تشغيل ويندوز اكس بي WindowsXP معياري . 

مواصفات جهاز فليب ستارت FlipStart 
نظام تشغيل ميكروسوفت ويندوز بروفيشنال Windows XP 
* المعالج 1 غيغاهيرتز 
* 256 ميغابايت رام RAM 
* 30 غيغابايت انترنال هارد درايف 
* بطاقة رسوم ثلاثية الابعاد 
* 8 ميغابايت فيديو رام 
* لوحة مفاتيح قياسية كويرتي QWERTY 
* عرض الشاشة 1024 في 600 بكسل 
* جودة HDTV 
* التشغيل بطاريات Lithium-ion Polymer 
* مدة التشغيل ساعتين و نصف 
* منفذ USB 2.0 
* كاميرا رقمية مدمجة 1.3MP 
* ميكروفون ، مكبرات صوت و ارتباط خارجي 
* صوت 802.11b و Wi-Fi 
* الوزن 450 غرام فقط 
* الابعاد 148mm x 101mm x 26mm*



*يكون معاكم ما يكون عليكم*
*:94: ابونا اندراوس الصموئيلى:94: *​


----------



## kamer14 (8 فبراير 2007)

شكرا وربنا يباركك


----------

